# Bluetooth speaker on a yak



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

So I believe Rustyfish had posted a topic on this and it got my brain turning. I purchased an ecoxgear bluetooth speaker for roughly a 100$ there not waterproof but splash proof...whatever that means. Plus I liked the look of the speaker. It has a standard camera mount on the bottom of the speaker. I ran a bolt up through the lid of my cooler and mounted the speaker. This thing sounds amazingly good! Check it out...


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Waiting to see...and hear....your vid on youtube!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I need to get it on the yak before I do another video...but I will! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, I really enjoy having some tunes on the yak.
Nice add-on, for sure. It's definitely not going anywhere!


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

I like the idea of tunes on a yak!!...Especially while paddling for a while. You just need to install a char-broil on that thing and I'll be happy to go fishing with ya this summer. Lol! Cold drinks, steaks, tunes and fishing. That wouldn't suck at all!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol thanks guys! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I'll bring some deer steaks.. it'll be a good time lol...that sounds good. I think I'll pull some outta the freezer tonight.lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Pretty neat set up.....i think i saw it on facebook last week. 

On a similar side note....
I'm kinda torn on the whole tunes in a kayak deal. I've read that other people do it but I just can't seem to make myself do it.....even as much as I love music. Here's a few reasons why:

Reduced awareness....less likely to hear a rapid coming around the corner or that idiot pleasure boater doing 50 mph right toward you.

May spook fish.....I know there has been a few studies on how sound waves dont travel well from air through water...I just don't know if I believe it.

Kinda takes your focus off of your surroundings, which at times can be spectacular. May cause you to lose focus and miss that big fish.

And lastly listening to music is going to drain my battery on my phone which is pretty vital if you get lost (gps) or need to make a call.

These are just a few reasons I avoid listening to music on the yak....thoughts?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks. I put it on there for the long trips. I mainly fish deep water and will turn it off before I get to my destination, so I'm not worried about spooking the fish. I mainly fish lake erie, I constantly have to be aware of my surroundings out there. But I get your view on it and appreciate the input. It's just like the led lights I have on my kayak. I know there are certain times when it wouldn't be safe to use them. Thanks again man. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh in regards to draining the battery on my phone...I installed a usb outlet on my kayak to help with that lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

You've got that thing decked out no doubt. 

In college I had an issue with listening to music as I walked to class too so it's not just a yak thing. I don't know how many times I watched someone step out in front of a bicycle or walk out into traffic. I always wondered if they could have avoided those incidents if they heard the bicyclists coming or the noise of the traffic. I just like having all 5 senses I guess. 

Sorry to take it off topic....just curious to know if anyone else feels this way. I might be the only crazy one.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Honestly, I thought I was gonna get an ear full by posting the speaker. I've read other forums where people rip apart someone for even considering putting music on a yak. I got lucky the guys on here are pretty good about new ideas. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think it's pretty cool! I sometimes listen music or some of the morning talk shows when Im On the water. I keep it pretty low and find it actually kinda relaxing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I see where Sean is coming from a bit. I probably wouldn't listen to tunes if I knew I was on a busy lake.
But the vast majority of the time, I'm on a slow moving river with buddies. No real danger to "hear".
I think it adds a nice "feel" to the day. And it's not like you can't turn it off and on as needed.
Regarding battery life, not really an issue for me. I've never had my phone die on a one day trip. And for weekenders we always have plenty of booster chargers for recharging phones, speakers, whatever...


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I fully understand seans point of view as well. I'm definitely not trying to win a darwin award by being irresponsible out on the water lol you learn to always have your head on a swivel especially out on the big lake. 
Another aspect of it is to be respectful of others and not go yakking through a bunch of fisherman with my tunes blasting. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I plan on going the Bluetooth earbud route for a few of those reasons. I listen to music with earbuds a lot while fishing alone. I only use them while it is daylight, once it gets dark I feel more dependant on my hearing. A lot of times I only use one ear so I can still hear a little. As far as speakers I just don't want to attract or bother anyone........or anything  That SackSquash hates rock music.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> I only use them while it is daylight, once it gets dark I feel more dependant on my hearing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


My comment on not being able to hear upcoming rapids extends from those nights with you floating down the Scioto River. When you can hear a rapid from 300 yards away it's time to get to the bank and investigate your surroundings very carefully and cautiously. I'll be the first to admit that I am probably more paranoid/worried about dying than most. 




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Everyone dies someday, why not go out listening to some good tunes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Quick story regarding turning the tunes down when floating by:

There were probably 6 of us floating a very remote section of river this past summer. If you've ever floated with our gang....we're, um, a lively bunch.
So we come around a bend and float up on an Amish father and his three sons. Canes poles, soup can of worms, straw hats...the whole deal.
Then in diametrically opposed fashion, here we come... $1,000 kayaks, fancy baitcasters, flashy spinnerbaits, smartphones, bluetooth speakers...jamming tunes and carrying on.

As the young Amish kids are looking at their Dad with that "Hey that looks WAY more fun than this" look, you could almost hear the Dad cussing the thought of us under his breath.

And his kids were right...we did have WAAAAAY more fun.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol that's awesome 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I've had similar experiences. Weve got a ton of Amish down here. I've had a couple check my kayak out while I was loading it up. I told one guy what they cost and he acted like he wanted to buy it. I just might have found a whole new market for kayaks..... hahaha



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

If bubba only listened to better music

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

We'll have bubba's electic music, daddy's "you've got a pretty mouth" stuff, I'm more of a 80's kid, funny as hell when you hear someone just start singing loudly, even making up verses to include and put down another buddy

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah...I've been known to sing a bit...

And you forgot Pasta....Mr Exciting with the non stop NPR radio. Nobody will float within a hundred yards of him.....HEY! Wait a minute....
....smart like a fox, that Pasta!


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Nothing wrong with some good tunes on a nice float


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Forgot about the npr! 

On a side note don't blast npr on a overnight trip early the next morning, some people aren't morning guys, lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol streamstalker... I've got this dry box ordered too hold my phone. It's nice because I can still use my phone while it's in the case. I don't have too remove it at all.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have an Eco Extreme speaker system. Works perfectly. Waterproof and cranks out the tunes very nicely. I have it attached to my Scotty "workstation" but also can be mounted or clipped anywhere. Since its 100% waterproof your phone or mp3 player are safe. I bring along an extra usb battery for long trips. They run about $50 and well worth the money


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

That's sweet. But I have a galaxy note 3...don't think it would fit in there lol that's pretty cool though 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Pick up a cheap iPod and use that for your music source. I found a 4g one on CL for $20


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I was thinking about doing that but I'd need a music player...something with wifi for the go pro app and it also has to be bluetooth compatible and when it comes to music I was just gonna use Pandora. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

kayakcle216 said:


> I was thinking about doing that but I'd need a music player...something with wifi for the go pro app and it also has to be bluetooth compatible and when it comes to music I was just gonna use Pandora.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What sucks with Pandora is that you have to be in service to use it. On my drive to work I hit a dead spot for 5 minutes.....I have contemplated getting an ipod just for that reason. Most of our flows down here are out of cell service too.....don't know about up where your at though. Just a thought. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Good point Sean. I'm usually fishing in eye sight of downtown cleveland but I do have plans to fish in some areas that might not have the best cell service. I will have too look into this. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I just use my smart phone. Like 90% of Ohio, I usually get cell service. But when I don't, got the mp3s on the phone. 
I have a couple of speakers. I have the one Fishwendel uses but I can't "get" to my phone when it's in there.
So I use a clear, cell dry bag that you can operate your phone through, and a bluetooth speaker with volume control and all that jazz.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Last year I made the mistake of wanting a new phone, so I had to renew my contract. I lost my unlimited data plan which really sucks. But I will look into downloading songs straight to the phone so I can use it as an mp3 player. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

